
Egyptian Cyber Attack on Ethiopia - agarttha
https://qz.com/africa/1874343/egypt-cyber-attack-on-ethiopia-is-strike-over-the-grand-dam/
======
oriettaxx
(edited, wrong post).

The title of this post emphasize just the hacking of a page: it's the second
time that I see that this website is a bit superficial in its writing

